# shrimp breeding chart



## allan angus (22 Mar 2014)

found this on the net thought peep might be intrested   http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimpbreadingchart.pdf


----------



## allan angus (22 Mar 2014)

http://www.planetinverts.com/ShrimpBreedingChart.pdf            * well that might wort better


----------



## Arne (22 Mar 2014)

Neither seems to work for me :'([DOUBLEPOST=1395501239][/DOUBLEPOST]*copy pasting the actual text of the second link works, but the link itself is the same as the one in the first message


----------



## allan angus (22 Mar 2014)

sorry arne dont understand why it doesent work


----------



## ourmanflint (22 Mar 2014)

this link works

http://www.planetinverts.com/ShrimpBreedingChart.pdf
cheers


----------



## Arne (22 Mar 2014)

yup, it works.
interesting chart


----------



## allan angus (22 Mar 2014)

thanks flint  and yes arne good chart ive a mind like a sieve its great to have a look up to save any
silly crossbreeding happening


----------

